
Show HN: Commandcar – a CLI tool that can easily communicate with any API - shaharsol
https://github.com/tikalk/commandcar
======
czardoz
There's also Newman:
[https://github.com/postmanlabs/newman](https://github.com/postmanlabs/newman)

It can take collections from Postman and run them. Commandcar seems to be more
driven towards interactivity though, which is kinda cool.

Disclaimer: I work on Newman as a part of my day job.

------
anonfunction
Did you create another API doc design? Are there plans to support the other
specs like Swagger or RAML?

~~~
pmontra
Good idea. It would be useful to integrate it with the routing definitions of
popular frameworks. Example: generate the definition file from Rails'
routes.rb

------
pmontra
I'll try to use it as I'm working on projects with many API calls but for sure
I'll alias it to something shorter, maybe "api".

------
inlineint
Why the example in README uses sudo by default? It seems more suitable to
install APIs into local user directory by default and don't force the users to
run your command as root.

~~~
shaharsol
You need to install it globally and it needs to be able to copy files into
/usr. I reckoned this is how its down with global npm installations. Do you
have any other solution?

~~~
jgillich
Using sudo with npm is not required, you can configure it to store things in
your user dir:

    
    
        echo "prefix=$HOME/.npm-packages" >> ~/.npmrc

------
kps
“Any API” seems to mean “any web service API” or something like that.

~~~
shaharsol
That would exceed the hn title limit ;-)

------
dzhiurgis
Adding Salesforce probably could be beneficial

------
ghubbard
No tests?

